# Impreza WRX Vs A3 3.2 V6 Quattro



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

I'm going to have a look at a couple of cars tomorrow and was wondering if anyone had any views on either or things to look out for. I've owned a Classic Impreza Turbo before so sort of leaning more towards the WRX but interested to feel what the A3 would be like.

Both are up for £4,995, Impreza is £200 more to insure, Impreza has 50k miles against 93k on the A3, both have FSH










Vs


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

what year is the a3 mate?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Very different cars - the Audi if you want to waft, enjoy high levels of refinement and a really nice interior, the Subaru if you value performance and handling above everything else


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would go for the A3 all day long, just not in that colour.
On the road they are no slower than the Scooby, especially if it's the 228bhp version. Once they've gotten to 60 they are really not that quick.
The S-line cars handle very nicely, if you want to improve that further then £300 on some Eibach sportline springs on the stock dampers will be great alternatively you could buy some uprated front and rear anti roll bars. But as stock it's pretty decent! And no more understeery than the Scoob.

They're probably worse for fuel economy than the silky smooth V6 found in the A3/Golf platform, 247bhp and around the same in torque.
They sound amazing, better than any Scooby, add on a Miltek and you have an orgasmic note.

I would also say the Audi is far, far easier to look after (tougher paint), mechanically they are stronger and much better built - and parts will be much more easy to find.

Mileage is irrelevant these days, it is all about the condition.


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

The A3 is on an '03 plate and the Impreza on a '54.

I thought the yellow on the A3 was something a bit different and would look quite nice with some different wheels maybe.

Love the german build quality over the Subaru interior but then love the driveability of the Impreza.

Hopefully have a good test drive of each tomorrow, should make the decision a bit easier.

Scooby also has heated leather interior.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Subaru all the way for me ... Great sound from turbo boxer engine ... where V6 sound is nice too but lacking those fun factor of subaru in my opinion.:thumbup:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Very different cars, the Audi will _feel_ slow and quiet in comparison to some old school turbo punch but will be more capable than many give it credit for. It will be a little slower on the limit, but not too much. We had one at a track day in 2011.



xJay1337 said:


> The S-line cars handle very nicely, if you want to improve that further then £300 on some Eibach sportline springs on the stock dampers will be great alternatively you could buy some uprated front and rear anti roll bars. But as stock it's pretty decent! And no more understeery than the Scoob.
> 
> They're probably worse for fuel economy than the silky smooth V6 found in the A3/Golf platform, 247bhp and around the same in torque.
> They sound amazing, better than any Scooby, add on a Miltek and you have an orgasmic note.
> ...


I'm not drifting into a modified v non-modified discussion but for that money to make the A3 equal to or 'no more understeery' than a scoob (which ia WRX is pretty understeery anyway) you could take a scoob to a whole different level of performance, totally safely for engine and gearbox.

I totally disagree with your statement on parts availability and doubly so if you mean cost! Scooby parts not not too bad from the dealer, but if you're looking second hand there is still a large scoob tuning community, people selling off standard parts as they're fitting unrated/modified parts or people selling uprated parts as they change to something else or put a car back to standard for selling. I could be wrong but I just don't see that with V6 A3s? reliability wise I would not like to say ether way. I've had a STi for >4 years and not had to do anything except dampers, which is an STI specific issue. But as people are always modifying their car replacement parts are not expensive.

As for the sound of each is subjective, but I'm not a V6 fan, GTRs the notable exception. The scoob is distinctive.....love it or hate it.

On the other hand interior wise there is no comparison (except maybe the seats), build quality, aesthetics, plastic quality is totally Audi's forte. The Impreza still had tape decks up until 2007 (did include a CD player)! I imagine the scoob will be worse on fuel economy, the boxer engines were not designed with economy in mind!

For ease of looking after (paint toughness) moden 'tough' clear coats swirl as easily and medium soft paint IME, they just take a heap more workl to correct!

Ultimately (for what I use a car for) an A3 would be too big a compromise with too many Audi refinements compromising the fun factor.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'd go for the Scooby, avoid any boy racer mods and you'll have a useable, reliable performance car which will put a smile on your face every time you start it up.
The Audi, apart from being in a very err.. feminine colour, they are just sooooo common, every man and his dog seems to have an Audi of one sort or another these days.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd say scooby. Basic reason newer lower mileage car .


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

Bero said:


> Very different cars, the Audi will _feel_ slow and quiet in comparison to some old school turbo punch but will be more capable than many give it credit for. It will be a little slower on the limit, but not too much. We had one at a track day in 2011.
> 
> I'm not drifting into a modified v non-modified discussion but for that money to make the A3 equal to or 'no more understeery' than a scoob (which ia WRX is pretty understeery anyway) you could take a scoob to a whole different level of performance, totally safely for engine and gearbox.
> 
> ...


Very good answer/debate. When I had my Scooby, parts were readily available whether it be on eBay or scrap yards and not very expensive.

With regards to fuel economy, Autotrader says Impreza 39.8, A3 34.9 on a combined run. I don't think thats very realistic though!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

PeteT said:


> I'd go for the Scooby, avoid any boy racer mods and you'll have a useable, reliable performance car which will put a smile on your face every time you start it up.
> The Audi, apart from being in a very err.. feminine colour, they are just sooooo common, every man and his dog seems to have an Audi of one sort or another these days.


Scooby's aren't exactly rare though so I don't agree with that at all! But the first part for sure is true!! Love the boxer note. Even though its because of odd length headers so I believe


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

PeteT said:


> I'd go for the Scooby, avoid any boy racer mods and you'll have a useable, reliable performance car which will put a smile on your face every time you start it up.
> The Audi, apart from being in a very err.. feminine colour, they are just sooooo common, every man and his dog seems to have an Audi of one sort or another these days.


Ha ha. Yeah I wasn't sure whether it was a bit femine, still quite like it though.

Still see a lot of Impreza's around but a lot have been tinkered with, this one seems fairly standard which I like.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Pete* said:


> Very good answer/debate. When I had my Scooby, parts were readily available whether it be on eBay or scrap yards and not very expensive.
> 
> With regards to fuel economy, Autotrader says Impreza 39.8, A3 34.9 on a combined run. I don't think thats very realistic though!!


Get it mapped straight away . That made a huge improvement to mine. Although still on got 30mpg tops. But I didn't drive it particularly economically lol!! And turbo cars will gain much more from a map purely because its easier to get power out, cause you can just wind the boost up(as long as everything else allows if course)


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

PeteT said:


> I'd go for the Scooby, avoid any boy racer mods and you'll have a useable, reliable performance car which will put a smile on your face every time you start it up.
> *The Audi, apart from being in a very err.. feminine colour, they are just sooooo common, every man and his dog seems to have an Audi of one sort or another these days*.


Every wondered why every man and his dog has Audi's?? Erm.... Could be because they are good cars.

That said the mileage difference alone would make me get the scooby mate, there's gonna be money to spend on that a3


----------



## *Pete* (May 19, 2008)

WashMitt said:


> Every wondered why every man and his dog has Audi's?? Erm.... Could be because they are good cars.
> 
> *That said the mileage difference alone would make me get the scooby mate, there's gonna be money to spend on that a3*


Says in the advert that it's just had a major service with cambelt etc too so all ready to go by the sounds of it. It's not far from you either, Salter & Selby.

Decisions Decisions............Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Impreza.
It's newer, less miles and looks like a proper car. Not just a lemon yellow hatchback.
Just paint over the ghastly red callipers :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Impreza for me, lower mileage, newer and four door which is ideal for me. Looks very tidy too!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

It would have too be the Audi for me, only thing putting me off would be the colour. Like said you either like subaru's or not. I personally don't like them it would have too be an evo if I wanted this kind of vehicle. Think it's down too what u want out of the car op.


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

Impreza for me too. 

Looks better
Sounds better
Lower miles
Newer
Turbo engine - loads of potential


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

The audi v6 is a cracking car, but I average 18mpg around town not driving like a turd! They're a cam chain that should last the life of the engine, but give it a good test drive as some early ones suffered from stretched chains which cost thousands to repair. I've had mine nearly 2 years and the only thing that's gone wrong is an O2 sensor. They're a class car and extremely nice to drive, and quite capable as standard, but tuning them is serious money for any significant gains. I'd go for the audi, but shop around for a different colour.:thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Being an out and out VW/ Audi man all my life I would have to say the Scooby. The 3.2 engine in the Audi is stiffled so you don't get the same noise for some reason as when in the R32. Its quick in a straight line but thats about it, handles like a top heavy barge. I drove the Audi when buying my R32 when both were virtually new and the Audi was just a little bit boring. The Scoob is not as nice inside but as long as it has had its 50k belt change I would go for that much more fun to drive. Also the colour of the Audi is a very personal choice but to me it looks terrible.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Impreza for me.
I'd be driving it and I think that would defo put more smiles on my face than an a3
Look good, sound good, lots of potential.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WRX looks the part the Audi looks well like an Audi


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bero said:


> Very different cars, the Audi will _feel_ slow and quiet in comparison to some old school turbo punch but will be more capable than many give it credit for. It will be a little slower on the limit, but not too much. We had one at a track day in 2011.


To be fair the regular spec of Scoob has 225bhp and the 3.2 v6 comes with 247bhp... and no lag.



> I totally disagree with your statement on parts availability and doubly so if you mean cost! Scooby parts not not too bad from the dealer, but if you're looking second hand there is still a large scoob tuning community, people selling off standard parts as they're fitting unrated/modified parts or people selling uprated parts as they change to something else or put a car back to standard for selling. I could be wrong but I just don't see that with V6 A3s? reliability wise I would not like to say ether way. I've had a STi for >4 years and not had to do anything except dampers, which is an STI specific issue. But as people are always modifying their car replacement parts are not expensive.


Regarding the understeer I meant that as stock they are no more understeery than a Scooby. You can make them a lot better with the additions I mentioned.

There is a very big scene for VW parts just look on Edition 38 classifieds for a start you will see lots of parts. Especially as so many parts are shared between the Golf and A3 you can put Golf interior in if you so desired.

I wonder what will happen when/if I come to sell my car with say 200k on the clocks. They walk away and buy a 75k car that's not had half the attention spent on it.. the mileage of a car is irrelevant. It's whether it's been looked after or not.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

For me it would be the scooby as has been said the Audi is more common and has replaced the BMW as a rep mobile the scooby although fairly common it'll still provide the fun factor when you want and if you do decide to tune it you know you have a much wider knowledge base


----------

